# Winter Camping & Winterization



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

I live in Georgia and have a camping trip planned in December and February. RV winterization is new to me. What do you recomend I do to winterize my TT while stored and also be able to use it periodically in the winter.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

whatdayasay said:


> I live in Georgia and have a camping trip planned in December and February. RV winterization is new to me. What do you recomend I do to winterize my TT while stored and also be able to use it periodically in the winter.


It all depends on how cold it gets there. If you get maybe 1 or 2 days of just below freezing then just having all of the water drained out will be OK but with the Northern people we have to put in antifreeze. If you really want to feel safe and have some money, put in antifreeze and drain every time you go out and come back. To me thats a waste. Just blow out the lines you will be OK. Make sure the water is out of the h2o heater also but you really rarely get weeks of below freezing to really worry about the lines freezing and bursting. Have fun and go camping and don't worry about it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

whatdayasay said:


> I live in Georgia and have a camping trip planned in December and February. RV winterization is new to me. What do you recomend I do to winterize my TT while stored and also be able to use it periodically in the winter.


Um....do you guys need to "winterize" in Georgia the same way we do where it REALLY gets cold and stays that way? There's no reason why even we can't use the TT even when its fully winterized...just can't use the water systems (as it sits). Take bottled water and use the CG bathhouses (if they're open). Or, you can use just the black tank & drain/rewinterize it after the trip OR, if you want to use the grey tank - you'll just need to Summerize the tap lines and then re-winterize after the trip. It is highly unlikely that we would find any CG water or dump stations open so any winter campering that we might do will be dry and BYO. ...or in our dreams while in front of the familyroom fireplace with 6' of snow & howling winds outside....


----------

